# [SOLVED] Problem with dynamic link library



## Julianator (Nov 2, 2008)

I have just installed a new graphics card on my computer (Geforce 7300 GT) in order to play age of reckoning, but when I try and run it it says: "The procedure entry point _RIB_provider_library_handle @0 could not be located in the dynamic link library mss32.dll" I can't make any sense of it, and whats more some of my other games are coming up with the same mumbo jumbo when I try to run them. I tried uninstalling the graphics card and the problem was still there. I have no idea what to do, and I don't know what the problem is in the first place!


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

Hi Julianator and welcome to TSF,

Sometimes when installing a new graphics card and drivers some DirectX files get un-installed or corrupt. 
Just re-install DirectX 9.0c once you have installed your new graphics card again.
You can get DX9.0c from my sig.


----------



## Julianator (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

I tried this but it hasn't made a difference, sorry.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

ok ive found out that the dll is infact an audio codec or part of one.
Miles Sound System, v. 6.6.7.0 (mss32.dll)
So i have no clue to why that was un-installed.

You can download the dll from here. http://www.dll-files.com/dllindex/dll-files.shtml?mss32

And then place it in "c:\\Windows\system32"


----------



## Julianator (Nov 2, 2008)

*Re: Problem with dynamic link library*

thank you this has fixed my problem


----------

